# Salida-Large strainer downstream of lower Salida wave



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Hazard - a new large cottonwood tree has fallen in the river 100 yards downstream of the lower Salida playwave. There is a passage on the river right. This passage is about 10 feet wide use caution. AHRA River Rangers will evaluate tomorrow 6/6 and attempt to mitigate.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Thx for update and any clearing effort.


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*Update*

We were able to clear a channel on the river left side today. At this point there is a passable channel on river left and river right. Please use caution, there is potential for the tree to move.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Floating through there tomorrow (Sat., 6/7). Where is this in relation to, say, the F street bridge?


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Read the initial post. It gives a description of the location. 100 yards below the last wave. The last wave is maybe 60 or 70 yards below F Street Bridge.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The passages both left and right are about a boat (raft) width wide. The right side has a branch that extends out a little further than you can perhaps see, so hug the banks as tight as you are comfortable regardless of which side you go. 

Whatever you do, don't go center.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Ya, I did read the first post a few times. Just didn't know where the play waves are because I hadn't run it yet. Anyway, did so 6/7 and left and right are tight but OK. Center would be bad.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We are going to be attempting to remove this tree tomorrow morning. We plan to keep the river open, but some delays may happen. Please be ready to eddy out once you pass under the F st bridge.


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

They are cutting the tree as I type. Rangers suspended from a crane. Heard they were going to try and boom it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

Photo to go with last post.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

talk about a sweet job.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We got the entire tree out yesterday.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice guys. Thank you.


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome job guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

AHRA said:


> We got the entire tree out yesterday.


Awesome! Thanks! Great timing given Fibark coming up and lots of people playing in the water around Salida.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for getting that out of there!

Shouldn't that guy be wearing a PFD - just in case? I am sure he was harnessed into the basket, but still....


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

A big thank you guys to AHRA!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Further thanks to the Salida Fire Dept and Terry's Crane and rigging!

That was not an easy job. Hooligans should feel a lot safer heading into the weekend...

And I believe that sawyer is indeed wearing pfd.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

BoilermakerU said:


> Thanks for getting that out of there!
> 
> Shouldn't that guy be wearing a PFD - just in case? I am sure he was harnessed into the basket, but still....


 Absolutely! He has a yellow Stohlquist Type V rescue vest on in the picture.


----------

